# It's funny how many dating sites advertise on TAM



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Some of them even known for breaking up marriages. Ironic.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

My favorite is the Russian one. Those ladies are hot. But not marriage material I am sure.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

What happens KK is the internet follows you to places you visit on the net. So, if you are looking a Chevy pick ups it will be noted and every website that features advertising suddenly appears Chevy pick up advertising. It is there for you to see and taylored to you. So, if you are looking at dating sites it is highly probably the sites will magically appear here. I mostly see cars. Today is Mazda day for advertising.

However, I do see the russian's from time to time.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm waiting for an Ash Mad ad. Its good enough for old LS.org But then again, those people, and mods over there, are trash.


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm getting an advertisement for Jimmy Dean Delights.

I do not eat these things nor have I searched for them. Wonder what made the advertising gods decide on this annoying banner ad for me today.

Though I have seen dating sites pop up before.

But today... sausage wrapped in corn dog!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Mrs Chai said:


> I'm getting an advertisement for Jimmy Dean Delights.
> 
> I do not eat these things nor have I searched for them. Wonder what made the advertising gods decide on this annoying banner ad for me today.
> 
> ...


I was helping my daughter find a new car. I looked at KIA, Mazda, Fords and Nissan. For weeks I was getting advertising for the exact cars I was researching for her.

Anyone else use your computer?


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

I usually do get tailored ads on most sites. For me that's for Harley Davidson after market parts or state/national parks' camping options. This site doesn't do that. I get ads here for stuff I never search for or buy.


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeswecan said:


> I was helping my daughter find a new car. I looked at KIA, Mazda, Fords and Nissan. For weeks I was getting advertising for the exact cars I was researching for her.
> 
> Anyone else use your computer?


Nope. Work computer. Used mostly for work stuff which deals with cars not breakfast foods 

Though the dating ads haven't popped up on this computer, it's the home computer I'm referencing. Who knows what debauchery is being searched on that one.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have gotten ads for democratic candidates. The polar opposite of me and my wife. I know it's not my dogs, they are conservative too


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep, their just contextually (and perhaps behaviorally or IP-targeted, you naughty boy you...) targeted ads.

Contextually: Placed directly on sites that an advertiser might feel gets a lot of traffic from their target audience.
Behaviorally: Targets individuals based on their other web surfing habits, like if you've visited several sites of a particular theme or the same site repeatedly over time.
IP-Targetted: If you've visited a particular site and then left without buying something, signing up for something or setting up an account, they will buy ad impressions to be placed in front of you wherever you happen to go for the following two weeks or so trying to get you to "come back."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just type "affair" in fields on an open forum and see what you get! Oh, yeah! Adverts for "affairs"!


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

I created two fake profiles on one of those "Russian women looking for love". One said I lived in a small apartment, drove a 1996 Camry, and was presently unemployed. That profile got 0 replies. The second profile said I lived in a $5 million dollar home, drove a Pagani Huayra - Italian car costing $1.3 million, and a top hedge fund manager who made $600 million dollars last year. The number of replies almost crashed the server for the website.

Ahh! There's nothing like love with a few hundred million dollars to burn.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

IIJokerII said:


> My favorite is the Russian one. Those ladies are hot. But not marriage material I am sure.


You do realize most of the pictures are fake right? They're likely not the picture of the one you'd be interacting with.....they're a ploy to separate you from your money.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> You do realize most of the pictures are fake right? They're likely not the picture of the one you'd be interacting with.....they're a ploy to separate you from your money.


Whaaaaat .. no Son-of- [email protected] 


what about the prince of royalty that needs my bank account to transfer his million and then I can keep some

yea I don't like the ads; my wife looks over at the laptop and see the russian women and flips out.

I can't even go to love shack because of the name


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

convert said:


> Whaaaaat .. no Son-of- [email protected]
> 
> 
> what about the prince of royalty that needs my bank account to transfer his million and then I can keep some
> ...



That's only because you're a dear long lost nephew of his highness. His last thoughts were of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hurtinginohio (Nov 18, 2014)

Well sh!t, my banner is for altzimers, I think so anyway, hell I don't remember...


----------



## hurtinginohio (Nov 18, 2014)

LOL, now's it's for a DNA paternity test kit!


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't get any beautiful women advertisements whether Russian or any other nationality. I do get a lot of furniture ads though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogbert said:


> I created two fake profiles on one of those "Russian women looking for love". One said I lived in a small apartment, drove a 1996 Camry, and was presently unemployed. That profile got 0 replies. The second profile said I lived in a $5 million dollar home, drove a Pagani Huayra - Italian car costing $1.3 million, and a top hedge fund manager who made $600 million dollars last year. The number of replies almost crashed the server for the website.
> 
> Ahh! There's nothing like love with a few hundred million dollars to burn.


You scoff...but once my wire transfer comes through from Nigeria, those Russian beauties will be all over me!


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

I'm getting banners for single serve frozen dinners. Because TAM thinks I will be alone - forever. :rofl:


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Wolfman1968 said:


> You scoff...but once my wire transfer comes through from Nigeria, those Russian beauties will be all over me!


And don't forget, the deposed prince will be so grateful to you that he'll give you a nobleman title - Sir Wolfman1968, Baron Wolfman1968, or maybe Duke Wolfman1968. Lots of cash and title. Life simply doesn't get any better than that wolfie.


----------

